# Mildew on a hemp shower curtain



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Any idea how to clean it? I have tried washing it in hot with regular detergent, and it doesn't touch it. It is less than a year old and has quite a few spots where it sits in the tub after I take a shower. I think I am going to buy some natural mildew resistant spray for it eventually, but would love to get the black spots off now before it starts to rot.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Anyone else out there even have a hemp shower curtain? Tell me I didn't waste nearly $100 bucks on a "healthy" shower curtain... I HATE vinyl, and really don't want to buy a vinyl liner for my shower.


----------



## cdahlgrd (Sep 4, 2002)

To get the smell out, soak in regular wash with 1 c. of vinegar for 30-60 minutes. To get the spots out there is another remedy, but I don't remember it. I would try to google it.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

It isn't really all that smelly, but I am worried about the spots starting to rot. I tried googling it, and came up with nothing. If you by chance remember it, I would love to know!







:


----------



## Spock (May 15, 2005)

I'd like to know the answer to this too. I have a hemp shower curtain and could not believe how quickly it mildewed. What a waste of money.


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

Yeah, I've been there, done that









We actually went through 2 of them. The first one mildewed after only about 6 weeks, so when I complained to the company, they offered to give me another for 1/2 off (it was just past the 30 day guarantee). I decided to take them up on it and thought maybe I just hadn't washed it often enough.

Sadly the second one mildewed pretty quickly too.

So here is what I learned and what I suggest:

First, it is unlikely you'll get rid of any existing mildew spots. They'll probably just get worse. But first, try washing with vinegar, and sunning for a day or two. If they don't disappear, they probably won't.

You CAN, though, cut off the effected area and rehem the curtain. Make a point of wringing out the curtain after every shower before hanging it to dry. Let it hang outside the tub instead of against the inside. This makes a huge difference because it dries much faster! Also, wash it every 2-3 weeks and rehang to dry. In between spray with an anti mildew spray. I made a homemade one with TTO.

I eventually gave up on them because it was so high maintenance and the mildew kept returning. I was so disappointed!!! I hope you have a different experience.

I eventually went with a nylon liner and a cotton outer curtain. They still have to be washed monthly, but are much easier to maintain (and still aren't gross like PVC!).


----------

